# New visitors, guess your best



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

I hope no one minds but this will improve your species recognition skills. If you prefer I can post Gabby pictures all day long :lol2: I will say the first two species are rarely seen in collections. :grin1:



















Next snake


















This should be easy...er


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Lovely snakes ... I just don't have a clue what they are!!:no1:


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Bothrops colombiensis?


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

i have no idea, but they are lovely looking snakes.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

havnt really got a clue, I swear I have seen a pic of that top one in a book before though, is the bottom one Bothrops insularis?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

this is what i think:
no.1: fer delance
no.2:eyelash viper
no.3: some morph of a bushmaster?


----------



## biscuitman (Mar 14, 2007)

no idea what they are but the last one is stunning! How many venomous do you actually own? You seem to have an endless supply of quality videos and pics! :no1:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

biscuitman said:


> no idea what they are but the last one is stunning! How many venomous do you actually own? You seem to have an endless supply of quality videos and pics! :no1:


About 25 genera, 50 species, one 100 specimens


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> havnt really got a clue, I swear I have seen a pic of that top one in a book before though, is the bottom one Bothrops insularis?


 Those are bright Yellow and a CITES 1 schedule :grin1:



rob-stl-07 said:


> this is what i think:
> no.1: fer delance
> no.2:eyelash viper
> no.3: some morph of a bushmaster?


No, wrong part of the world...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> No, wrong part of the world...


are they a bit closer to home for us Brits?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> are they a bit closer to home for us Brits?


Well the "Sun never sets of the British empire" anyway....LOL

Think volcanic islands..... also SR-71


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

is the first a bothrops asper?


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

horned viper, not sure about the other


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Not Bothrops...this is a hint: Think volcanic islands..... also SR-71 

Neither 1 or 2 have anything to do with South American


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

_Ovophis_ sp. ?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Morbid said:


> _Ovophis_ sp. ?


 
:2thumb:...okay very good! One of the few egg laying Pit Vipers out there. He has the disposition of a Puff Adder X Bothrops asper, which made it oh so fun to photograph :grin1:

How about the species?


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmmm..

_Ovophis tonkinensis_ perhaps.. I´m not really into this family, but they are nice looking animals..

I keep the only European pitviper. What is the species?


http://www.terrariummorbidum.se/forum/viewtopic.php?t=324


----------



## jackbeveridge (Oct 22, 2007)

death adder?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Ovophis okinavensis


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Is the last one a Trinidadian Lancehead?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

ipsilon said:


> Is the last one a Trinidadian Lancehead?


 
Porithidum l. rosei


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Heh, miles off then. Obviously need to keep practising quite a lot. Cheers


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

ipsilon said:


> Heh, miles off then. Obviously need to keep practising quite a lot. Cheers


 
Hey mate:

That was quite good since you were on the right continent, many others that took a guess were worlds away....

I do these because they are good practice and that's the way to get good at something.


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm no good really, I've been trying to work it out for days, looking at photos, making guesses, trying again.....

I have no ambition to keep hots, but they do fascinate me. Particularly the mambas....and McGregor's Vipers are excellent. 

The others totally foxed me I can't lie


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i know what the last one is....:2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone else????:whistling2:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Go for it Mate!:jump:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have no clue apart formt hey are a) snakes and b) venemous hehehe

I do know though that they are damn fine looking snakes - fab as usual thanks for sharing


----------

